# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  βρεθηκε ringneck

## LesPaul

γεια σας παιδια...βρεθηκε ριγκνεκ στην περιοχη της καλλιθεας κοντα στον παλιο ιπποδρομο...
το πουλι στον λαιμο δεν εχει φτερα/πουπουλα και φαινετε το δερμα του...(μπορω να κανω κατι να το βοηθησω για αυτο?)
τον εχω βαλει σε ενα κλουβι παλιο που βρηκα απο συγγενεις για την ωρα...εφαγα κανενα μισαωρο μεχρι να τον πιασω και αρκετες δαγκωματιες αλλα ενταξει δεν μου εκοψε και κομματι!!! οποτε παω κοντα φουσκωνει και κανει κινηση να με δαγκωσει...ειναι και φωνακλας!

αν τον εχει χασει καποιος η ειναι καποιος που τον θελει ας μου πει εγω αν και ειναι ωραιο πουλι δεν μπορω να τον κρατησω γιατι μενω μονος μου σε μικρο σπιτι και εχω 2 ερπετα και εναν σκυλο και δεν ειμαι τωρα...και τον εχω στο σπιτι της μανας μου αυτη τη στιγμη...μου την ειπε κιολας αλλα της το εφερα λαου λαου το βρηκα το καημενο στον δρομο θα στον αφησω μεχρι να δουμε μηπως τον δωσουμε σε κανεναν που να τον θελει...κτλπ κτλπ...

οτι θελετε εδω ειμαι η στειλτε εδω η σε π.μ.!

----------


## tonis!

οι ριγκνεκ ζουν σε πολλες περιοχες της Ελλαδας ελευθεροι σε κοπαδια...λογικα δεν ειναι ιδιοκτητη.Πως τον επιασες ειναι ημερος?

----------


## LesPaul

τον ειδα και ηταν κατω στον δρομο προσπαθουσε να πεταξει αλλα δεν μπορουσε να φυγει μακρια...και μετα επεφτε και εβαζε το ραμφος προς τα κατω....ε ενταξει πηγα και λιγο χ**μενος και εγω γιατι δεν ηξερα αν με δαγκωσει αν μπορει να μου κανει ζημια...στην τελικη τον επιασα εκανε μερικες προσπαθειες να με δαγκωσει αλλα δεν μου εκανε και τπτ...ξεχασα! εχει και δαχτυλιδακι στο ποδι του....μετα οταν τον βαλαμε στο κλουβι προσπαθουσα λιγο να τον δω...και ανοιγα το κλουβι και εβαζα για αρχη το χερι μου μεσα....μετα απο καποια ωρα το εβαλα μπροστα του και ανεβηκε κατευθειαν!!! αλλα μετα μου εριξε μια με την μια στο δαχτυλο.....τωρα τον εχω αφησει στην ησυχια του!

----------


## tonis!

αφου εχει δακτυλιδι απο καποι ξεφυγε...ανεβασε φωτογραφιες απο αυτον και τις κουτσουλιες ...

----------


## LesPaul

ok επειδη τον εχω στο σπιτι της μανας μου θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω αυριο!

----------


## LesPaul

ναι και οι εικονες!!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/img0497gy.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/img0499ux.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/img0496j.jpg/

καταφερα και τον εβγαλα και εξω χωρις να με δαγκωσει...αλλα ηρεμα και με προσοχη γιατι οταν βαζω το δαχτυλο μου εξω απο το κλουβι κοντα του κανει κινηση να μου την ριξει.......

τις κουτσουλιες δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω γιατι μολις ειχε αλλαξει η μανα μου εφημεριδα και οσο εκατσα στο σπιτι της μανας μου δεν ειχε κανει κατι....πηγε η μανα μου του πηρε σπορια κατι αλλα που τα κρεμας sticks και πηρε και βιταμινες για να το βοηθησει στα πουπουλα.....

υπενθυμιζω εχει ενα ασημενιο δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Πάντως είσαι πολύ τυχερός που βρήκες ένα τέτοιο πουλί, συνήθως οι ringneck είναι πολύ παράξενα πουλιά και δύσκολα να τα εξημερώσεις και εσύ βρήκες ένα πουλί το οποίο φαίνεται πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο και στις 2-3 μέρες σε αφήνει να το χαϊδεύεις ανεβαίνει στο χέρι σου και ας προσπαθεί όπως λες κάποιες φορές να σε δαγκώσει σε λίγο θα φύγει και αυτό όταν θα σε μάθει καλά.. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΣΚΕΦΤΟΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ?? το πουλάκι φαίνεται να σε συμπαθεί......  :Happy:

----------


## maria-karolina

Πωπωωω είναι απίστευτο! Κουκλί!!! Το ζηλεύω!!! Είναι τυχερό που το έσωσες γιατί από το λαιμουδάκο του που δεν έχει φτερά φαίνεται πως ταλαιπωρήθηκε!!! Κράτα το ρεεεε

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια εξέταση σε κάποιο γιατρό καλό θα ήταν.Μην τον πολύ ενοχλήσετε τώρα να χαλαρώσει.Φαγητό έφαγε;

----------


## LesPaul

ναι το εχω αφησει να ηρεμησει...εφαγε κανονικοτατα!!! και οτι του δινω απο φρουτα τρωει λιγο και μετα το πεταει κατω αλλα τρωει και λιγο....λοιπον οπως ειπα και πιο πανω μενω μονος μου και εχω καποια ερπετα και σκυλο....στο δικο μου δεν χωραει ουτε μπορω να τον κρατησω γιατι σε ενα μηνα φευγω για 2 μηνες και δεεεν....το τι τραβηξα για να το παω στην μανα μου εγω το ξερω...αν και αγαπαει η μανα μου τα ζωα μου λεει και καλα να βρουμε καποιον μηπως το θελει γιατι δεν μπορει και εκεινη...μαναδες καταλαβαινετε...

προτεραιοτητα μου ειναι να βρεθει ο κατοχος του...αν και δεεν το βλεπω...για αυτο εψαξα και βρηκα το φορουμ αυτο και το εγραψα...μηηηπως......

του πηραμε σπορια στικς κτλπ και του πηραμε και βιταμινες κτλπ για το προβλημα που εχει με τα πουπουλα.....τον ψεκασα σημερα και λιγο οταν πηγα σπιτι της μανας μου...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κώστας ήσουν σαφής δεν μπορείς να κρατήσεις το πουλάκι.Δεν υπάρχουν συναισθηματισμοί όταν δεν μπορείς να το κρατήσεις και καλά κάνεις όσο ωραίο και να είναι.Άρα το χαρίζεις δηλαδή.Βάλε ένα χρονικό περιθώριο μέχρι πότε περίπου μπορεί να το κρατήσει η μητέρα σου για να προωθούμε το θέμα .

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν μπορεις να το κρατησεις παραπανω μπορω να το φιλοξενησω εγω μεχρι να του βρουμε σπιτι!!!

----------


## LesPaul

παιδια πραγματικα ειμαι πολυ φιλοζωος...και κατευθειαν καναμε τα παντα για το καλο το δικο του....αν ηταν καποιος αλλος μπορει και να το αφηνε στην τυχη του....εχω και αλλα ζωα...πραγματικα ειναι ωραιο πουλι και μονο και μονο που το πιανω και με ψιλο αφηνει τον εχω ερωτευτει!! ειναι καλουλης αλλα φοβαται ακομα αλλα ειναι λογικο πιστευω!!αλλα ενταξει το θεμα μου δεν ειναι το ποσο μπορω να τον κρατησω μεχρι να τον παρει καποιος απλα εγω σε κανεναν μηνα το αργοτερο θα φυγω για 2 μηνες περιπου και για αυτο το εγραψα εδω το θεμα μηπως γνωριζει κατι κανεις για το αφεντικο του παπαγαλου αλλιως να το παρει καποιος που θα το αγαπαει και θα ζησει καλη ζωη γιατι σιγουρα εδω μεσα ολοι αγαπατε τα ζωα και ειδικα τα πουλια.....απο εκει και περα υπαρχει καποιος που μου ειπε σχετικα νωρις οτι ξερεις κατι αν θες και δεν βρεθει ο ιδιοκτητης του το παιρνω εγω...ειναι η πρωτη μου επιλογη το παιδι....τεσπα το κραταμε λιγο ακομα εδω μηηηπως και βρεθει το αφεντικο και το βλεπουμε!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω την αλλη βδομαδα θα ανεβω για την Συναντηση!!αν θες κανονιζουμε και το παιρνω!!
Βλεπωντας και κανοντας!!
Βαλε μια αγγελια στην καταλληλη ενοτητα!!!

----------


## LesPaul

οκ! παιδες σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας! θα ξαναμιλησω με το παιδι και βλεπουμε...!!!

----------


## nikolas

και εγω θατον ηθελα ωστε να κανει παρεα με τον δικο μου ringneck(φιφισ) αν θελεις στειλε μου πμ!!σασ ευχαριστω!!

----------


## nikolas

α και κατι αλλο εχω εμπειρια απο ringneck!!

----------

